# Everglades Trip Report



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

What's the story with the bird pic??


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

We noticed the pelican floundering around in the water as we rounded a point in the backcountry. He had caught himself in a strand of monofilament that was connected to a 6" swimbait (where somebody broke off). When he tried to fly, the swimbaits pulled up and sunk into his wing. We cornered the bird against the mangroves and eventually grabbed him after dodging his beak for a while. The lure and line came off somewhat easily and we he flew off apparently none the worse for wear. I'm sure he would have died had we not seen him. Good deed for the day.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Great report. I've fished the outside islands for 20+ years in larger boats and can't wait to get down there in the Gheenoe and try fishing the inside from the Lopez on south. Maybe a Gheenoe invasion of the 10,000 islands this spring might be in order.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

wow lots of great pix. cute snooklet on the fly!

AC


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great report and pic's [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
what kind of fly do you cast for Bobcat [smiley=huh.gif]


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice!  I can't imagine having to avoid his beak.  Glad to hear you guys were successful freeing him up! Looks like a great fish trip for sure!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics!And even a better save on the Pelican.I always take line from Mangroves when I can.We all should take the time to do so .Nice report.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report, sounds like you guys had fun! I go down there all the time during the winter! It's a BLAST! GREAT job with the bird, to bad the as*h&le that left it there didn't get it in his hand instead!
Weedy


----------

